# Sheriff: I'll deputize gun owners if violent protests erupt



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://news.yahoo.com/sheriff-ill-deputize-gun-owners-170149420.html


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Been to Green Cove Springs many times, I believe him and am certain most folks will back him.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

The Good Sheriff lives in Clay County. Unfortunately many Police Chiefs and Sheriffs in many Urban towns are not getting any support at all from their superiors, Mayors, Politicians. On the contrary, many are actually quitting like the Chief in Bronx NY. where shooting are up 600%. Politicians are spitting on the police. The people are spitting on the Police. Disgusting.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Minorcan said:


> Been to Green Cove Springs many tine, I believe him and am certain most folks will back him.


If I lived there I'd be willing to serve.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Here is a news story in my Hometown.* A man dying and the Fire fighters, EMT and their vehicles attacked. *This has been going on for years and getting worse. I ask you what kind of Sorry SOB does this kind of thing. Enough is Enough. Nothing but disgusting, Vile, terrorist.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Not waiting to be deputized to protect my family or neighborhood. Times are sketchy and people are turning on each other. That is what the left wants. Nothing but a power struggle in bigger scheme to destroy America. You see on neighborhood sites people threatening each other. You see the elderly attacked, cars stopped at intersections and mobs attacking citizens. Just what these leftist groups want. Give them what they want or they will destroy America. May be its time to stand up and seriously consider supporting the rule of law. They are terrorists and should be handled accordingly.


----------

